
Dropbox Smart Sync - tatoalo
https://www.dropbox.com/business/smartsync
======
tatoalo
For those who remember, it was initially called Project Infinite. Honestly it
seemed really promising at the time and it still does, just hoping they'll
bring it to Pro users as well.

P.S.: Funny how this launched after their $1BN Rev Run Rate.

